# Christov: Masturbation Fodder?



## AmazingAmy (Oct 11, 2010)

By my own curiosity and a rather astonishing claim by Christov, this is a poll to determine whether or not 40% (or 90%, apparently) of Dims uses Christov as - and I quote - 'masturbation fodder'?

Voting is anonymous, so you've no excuse.

EDIT: I demand rep for this!


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 11, 2010)

hahaha... 100% NO! already with my vote


----------



## Christov (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh man you actually did it.

Masturbaton, olololololololol.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 11, 2010)

Christov said:


> Oh man you actually did it.
> 
> Masturbaton, olololololololol.



...Did you just vote 'no' on yourself?


----------



## furious styles (Oct 11, 2010)

isn't this like kiddie porn?


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 11, 2010)

furious styles said:


> isn't this like kiddie porn?


----------



## Christov (Oct 11, 2010)

furious styles said:


> isn't this like kiddie porn?


_Almost_. 

You're all going to jail.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 11, 2010)

Christov, if it's any consolation... your videos did make me laugh so hard that I almost peed my pants


----------



## Emma (Oct 11, 2010)

Maybe in 15 years.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 11, 2010)

I choked from laughing!  This is unbelievably amusing that you actually made the poll!  Reppage coming up!

ETA: NOOOUUUUUUUUU!!! It wouldn't let me rep  Shit.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes, but it makes me cry inside.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 11, 2010)

I am surprised Amy didn't put an "all of the above" for the indecisive! haha


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 11, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Yes, but it makes me cry inside.


_......Ahahahahahahahaha. _


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 11, 2010)

I plead the fifth.

The pedophile's love song.


----------



## Buffie (Oct 11, 2010)

Define "fodder"...


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 11, 2010)

Buffie said:


> Define "fodder"...


The <sticky> stuff that dreams <fantasies> are made of.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 11, 2010)

If I was 20 years younger, yes.

OK, I lied.

25 years younger.

What really makes me feel old, Christov, other than looking at your gorgeous face and that ... HAIR! ... and feeling nothing but maternal is that I'm so consistently impressed by your wit and intelligence. Like, I think, someone under 20 just can't possibly be that interesting. And then I think, the next step for me is knitting balls of yarn into cuddly animals (or worse, Jeebus) coasters. Not that I really mind. I just like to wax on about it, my version of walking to school, uphill, in a blizzard, with no shoes and newspapers for socks.


----------



## imfree (Oct 11, 2010)

OOOOO-wooooo, scary to think there are
Gals out there who use IMG's of Guys for
wank-fodder. I'm totally creeped out!


J/K, 'sides, I've got nothing to worry about!
That is, unless I post one of me in
the ChiaKini when I hit 400(same color)!


----------



## Paquito (Oct 11, 2010)

I only cry tears of joy.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 11, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I only cry tears of joy.



Sweet and salty tears of joy.

:happy:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 11, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> I am surprised Amy didn't put an "all of the above" for the indecisive! haha



I considered the multiple selection option, but decided that might play havoc with the anonimity... trying to guess who might've voted on what is difficult enough without having the add possibility they may have clicked everything.

I know I would've.


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 11, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> By my own curiosity and a rather astonishing claim by Christov, this is a poll to determine whether or not 40% (or 90%, apparently) of Dims uses Christov as - and I quote - 'masturbation fodder'?
> 
> Voting is anonymous, so you've no excuse.
> 
> EDIT: I demand rep for this!



Doggone it, I blew my rep for you just moments ago re: you and your sister's sunny pics in an another thread! Ah well, when next the fickle finger of fate allows me to rep you, I will.

Unfortunately, I had to say no. I'm not nearly as brave as Dromond!  I'll have to make some time after the dims project stuff to watch Christov's vids or peek at his facebook.

Cute thread, Amy!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 11, 2010)

Dmitra said:


> Doggone it, I blew my rep for you just moments ago re: you and your sister's sunny pics in an another thread! Ah well, when next the fickle finger of fate allows me to rep you, I will.
> 
> Unfortunately, I had to say no. I'm not nearly as brave as Dromond!  I'll have to make some time after the dims project stuff to watch Christov's vids or peek at his facebook.
> 
> Cute thread, Amy!



I think we should rep anyone whose brave enough to admit foddering _to_ Christov's YouTube videos. 

Damn quick if they did...


----------



## Christov (Oct 11, 2010)

To those who voted 'yes', you can write to me at PO Box... nah.
















Facebook me instead.


----------



## Buffie (Oct 11, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> The <sticky> stuff that dreams <fantasies> are made of.



... runs screaming for GermX and Clorox Wipes ...


----------



## imfree (Oct 11, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I choked from laughing!  This is unbelievably amusing that you actually made the poll!  Reppage coming up!
> 
> ETA: NOOOUUUUUUUUU!!! It wouldn't let me rep  Shit.



Got her for ya'!


----------



## Christov (Oct 11, 2010)

Do you think I could help this thread along by posting sexy pictures?


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 11, 2010)

Christov said:


> Do you think I could help this thread along by posting sexy pictures?



I think so. I'd post those screencaps from Stickam, but alas, Vista stole all my photos and left coal in their place.

May I request the geek glasses?


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 11, 2010)

Post pictures of you:

A) with your blankie, sucking your thumb
B) playing with your favorite action figures
C) coloring in a coloring book


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 11, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Post pictures of you:
> 
> A) with your blankie, sucking your thumb
> B) playing with your favorite action figures
> C) coloring in a coloring book



You forgot in diapers, lol.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 11, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> You forgot in diapers, lol.



I didn't want my true desires to be known. 

Psst. Christov...


----------



## Christov (Oct 11, 2010)

Excuse the bedhead. 

Just realised that FatAndProud abbreviates to FAP. How very telling.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 11, 2010)

Christov said:


> Just realised that FatAndProud abbreviates to FAP. How very telling.



You have no idea.

:happy:


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok, not gonna lie. Those are some fly-ass specs.


----------



## Ash (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes. And then I burst into flames.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 11, 2010)

Christov said:


> Excuse the bedhead.
> 
> Just realised that FatAndProud abbreviates to FAP. How very telling.


You sure got a purty mouth.....


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 11, 2010)

I think you just earned yourself another _Yes; but it makes me cry inside_.


----------



## Christov (Oct 11, 2010)

Ashley said:


> Yes. And then I burst into flames.


Friction is a bitch.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 11, 2010)

Ashley said:


> Yes. And then I burst into flames.



I'm certainly flaming right now.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 11, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I'm certainly flaming right now.



At least you're also jailbait, so you two can secretly rendez-vous without legal issues, lol. Unless animals become involved.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 11, 2010)

Christov said:


>


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone else think Christov should change his custom title to Masturbation Fodder?


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 11, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Anyone else think Christov should change his custom title to Masturbation Fodder?



More like "Lolito"


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 11, 2010)

Christov you know I love you and think your awesome


but eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

and where was the darn Hell no not in a million years button lol


so that is a no from me in short


but I am sure many women do shrugs


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 12, 2010)

Is that even legal?

I'm not ready for cougartown just yet, not even in fantasy.

Now, imagining Christov a good 20 years older...yeah, _that_ could float my particular boat.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 12, 2010)

Voted "NO, MUTHA-TRUCKER" just to spite your hair.


----------



## Angel (Oct 12, 2010)

pdgujer148 said:


> Voted "NO, MUTHA-TRUCKER" just to spite your hair.



aww someone has *hair envy*


----------



## The Fez (Oct 12, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


>



hahaha holy shit


----------



## Proner (Oct 12, 2010)

Come to this thread.

Raise eyebrows.

Go reverso for translation.

Sipping coffee.

Get translation.

Come back to the thread.

Choke on my coffee.

Laugh.

Cry.


----------



## Christov (Oct 12, 2010)

Proner said:


> Cry.


And now we all know what you voted.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 12, 2010)

Proner said:


> Come to this thread.
> 
> Raise eyebrows.
> 
> ...




see now I would have thought some coffee may have hit the screen once that translation was done 




this thread is another piece of Christovian goodnesss

I mean has anyone thought we could add that to thy lord Christovs commandments??


thought shalt get thyself off to thy lords image at least once a day


damn it I am def gonna miss some great stuff while I am away can not wait to see what this thread degenerates to


----------



## Proner (Oct 12, 2010)

Christov said:


> And now we all know what you voted.



Yes imagine laughing face with tears. Now I hope you're proud of you 



spiritangel said:


> see now I would have thought some coffee may have hit the screen once that translation was done
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I was about to but I manage to avoid this and that's why I choked instead, damn Christov!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 12, 2010)

Omg, that was funny  teehee!


----------



## Christov (Oct 12, 2010)

The amount of people saying no is really putting a crimp on my plans to get everybody on Dims pregnant.

Man _and_ Woman.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 12, 2010)

If you count all the _No; but I'm getting there_ votes as an eventual yes, you're _sort _of on that 40% cusp.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 12, 2010)

Christov said:


> The amount of people saying no is really putting a crimp on my plans to get everybody on Dims pregnant.
> 
> Man _and_ Woman.



oh well that changes everything

do me
do me now 


(rolls eyes and just in case no one picked up on it its called sarcasm)


----------



## Grundig QD40 (Oct 12, 2010)

They love you, Christov For them to make a thread about the desire to envision you in their masturbations they are giving you the ultimate praise perhaps. Will you help them

Lucky guy note hand :doh:


----------



## mango (Oct 12, 2010)

*I voted* _No; but I'm getting there._ 


*Even though I'm not quite sure where there is and if I get there, will I like it ??...  :doh:



*


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 12, 2010)

mango said:


> *I voted* _No; but I'm getting there._
> 
> 
> *Even though I'm not quite sure where there is and if I get there, will I like it ??...  :doh:
> ...



Ok, Christov...If you can get Mango to consider 'batin to you...that means something. Jussss sayin'.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 12, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Ok, Christov...If you can get Mango to consider 'batin to you...that means something. Jussss sayin'.



I am thinking if Christov had breast implants Mango would be even closer to that place 

just sayin


----------



## TinyTum (Oct 12, 2010)

Christov said:


> The amount of people saying no is really putting a crimp on my plans to get everybody on Dims pregnant.
> 
> Man _and_ Woman.



LOL  I've not voted yet. Trouble is the sort of feelings that I have for you are the maternal and protective ones...


----------



## TinyTum (Oct 12, 2010)

Amy, I would rep you but it won't let me.


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 12, 2010)

Nope, sorry Christov.

(see the masturbation thread for why)


----------



## TinyTum (Oct 12, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I am thinking if Christov had breast implants Mango would be even closer to that place
> 
> just sayin



That was so funny, and it won't let me rep you either.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 12, 2010)

I voted no. 

On the other hand I am quite sure that I'm not the only one who, if there was a video of he and Proner in a room together, wouldn't look away....


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 12, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I voted no.
> 
> On the other hand I am quite sure that I'm not the only one who, if there was a video of he and Proner in a room together, wouldn't look away....


Actually......yeah. Me too.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 12, 2010)

No. No Christov for me. Amy on the other hand... or my right hand...


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 12, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> No. No Christov for me. Amy on the other hand... or my right hand...



LOL, well we're certainly not making _that _poll...


----------



## frankman (Oct 12, 2010)

AAAAaaaaaaaand I'm done.

I have been fucking myself intently for the last 3 pages of this thread. 

You owe me a tube of blister cream, boy. I want the good stuff, with aloe vera: it makes my tip feel really nice. It'll mask the disgust I feel for myself and maybe holds off the crying for at least a while...

But you'll be glad to know that it's not just tears running down my face. And my leg. And your avatar.

You sure know how to make a grown man feel menopausal.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 12, 2010)

frankman said:


> AAAAaaaaaaaand I'm done.
> 
> I have been fucking myself intently for the last 3 pages of this thread.
> 
> ...



When I can, I'm repping you. 

...And so should Christov.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 12, 2010)

frankman said:


> AAAAaaaaaaaand I'm done.
> 
> I have been fucking myself intently for the last 3 pages of this thread.
> 
> ...


Beautiful..................


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 12, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I voted no.
> 
> On the other hand I am quite sure that I'm not the only one who, if there was a video of he and Proner in a room together, wouldn't look away....



I find your ideas intriguing and would like to subscribe to your newsletter. But beyond that, it was a no.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 12, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I voted no.
> 
> On the other hand I am quite sure that I'm not the only one who, if there was a video of he and Proner in a room together, wouldn't look away....



I second what ann marie said and am wondering when we can view such footage


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 12, 2010)

this thread made it past the first night


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 12, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> this thread made it past the first night



This thread is making me all hot and bothered.

I just might cry a little.


----------



## Dolce (Oct 12, 2010)

TinyTum said:


> LOL  I've not voted yet. Trouble is the sort of feelings that I have for you are the maternal and protective ones...



How about a "I would like to smother and protect him with my huge maternal breasts" option?


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 13, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I voted no.
> 
> On the other hand I am quite sure that I'm not the only one who, if there was a video of he and Proner in a room together, wouldn't look away....



What a brilliant idea!! I'm with the others who've agreed with this. :bounce:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

Dmitra said:


> What a brilliant idea!! I'm with the others who've agreed with this. :bounce:



One reads out loud and one does the commentary on the story?

:happy:

I'm game for watching...

**runs off to cook popcorn**


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 13, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> One reads out loud and one does the commentary on the story?
> 
> :happy:
> 
> ...



LOL, I read that as 'cook porn' then...


----------



## frankman (Oct 13, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> One reads out loud and one does the commentary on the story?
> 
> :happy:
> 
> ...



They should let Proner read it out loud. He has the most fantastic accent I've ever heard. Don't believe me? Check out his awesome video in the Dimensions Youtube channel: Jacques Cousteau meets the suburbs.


----------



## TinyTum (Oct 13, 2010)

Dolce said:


> How about a "I would like to smother and protect him with my huge maternal breasts" option?



LOL Oh that would be good... Poor Christov, you'd never see him run so fast!!!


----------



## TinyTum (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, I still haven't voted.

Part of me is feeling very maternal and want to protect Christov's ego... bless his little cotton socks.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

frankman said:


> They should let Proner read it out loud. He has the most fantastic accent I've ever heard. Don't believe me? Check out his awesome video in the Dimensions Youtube channel: Jacques Cousteau meets the suburbs.



I'd agree except for the fact that I grew up around people with the same accent and my last teacher at school had a Parisian accent  Sorry lol. 

But yes, that is what I meant. Proner read and Christov do commentary afterwards. Would be entertaining.


----------



## Proner (Oct 13, 2010)

Wonder how it turns that I'm now "part" of the thread 

Haha Carla, well in English maybe I have parisian accent but don't even say this about my French! French south people don't like too much to hear people telling them they have parisian accent


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 13, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> On the other hand I am quite sure that I'm not the only one who, if there was a video of he and Proner in a room together, wouldn't look away....



Good LORD, what an idea! :smitten: Be still my beating cli...heart!


----------



## Christov (Oct 13, 2010)

This thread isn't as much of a treat to my ego as I once thought. Ho-hum.


----------



## Proner (Oct 13, 2010)

Christov said:


> This thread isn't as much of a treat to my ego as I once thought. Ho-hum.



Maybe the thread's name wasn't the best. 
Your ego could sleep well as I'm sure if you found a cult, have a show or something like that, lots of people here will subscribe.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

Proner said:


> Wonder how it turns that I'm now "part" of the thread
> 
> Haha Carla, well in English maybe I have parisian accent but don't even say this about my French! French south people don't like too much to hear people telling them they have parisian accent



I didn't say you have one  I know it's an insult, seeing as how most Parisians are so stuck up and think they're better than the rest of the world. Was just saying that my last teacher had that accent, haha.

How you can live in the same country as them is beyond me :doh: Too many bad experiences at work with Parisiens.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't worry, Christov. You've got your own religion that was started here at Dims, remember?  That should be an ego stroke, lol.


----------



## Proner (Oct 13, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I didn't say you have one  I know it's an insult, seeing as how most Parisians are so stuck up and think they're better than the rest of the world. Was just saying that my last teacher had that accent, haha.
> 
> How you can live in the same country as them is beyond me :doh: Too many bad experiences at work with Parisiens.



Damn yes! I also had very bad experiences with Parisiens, always cold and think they are better, that Paris is the most beautiful city in the world, that they got Eiffel tower and blah blah blah.

People think French are arrogant and cold mostly because of that


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

Proner said:


> Damn yes! I also had very bad experiences with Parisiens, always cold and think they are better, that Paris is the most beautiful city in the world, that they got Eiffel tower and blah blah blah.
> 
> People think French are arrogant and cold mostly because of that



My experience is that the French are super friendly. People should consider Paris a foreign land compared to the rest of France. Heck, I've been treated to free things by French people all because I was Canadian, and some even bought me flowers all because I either smiled and said hi to them, or winked at them. Very giving people from your country :happy:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 13, 2010)

Proner said:


> Maybe the thread's name wasn't the best.



Just working with the question at hand, as it were.


----------



## Proner (Oct 13, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> My experience is that the French are super friendly. People should consider Paris a foreign land compared to the rest of France. Heck, I've been treated to free things by French people all because I was Canadian, and some even bought me flowers all because I either smiled and said hi to them, or winked at them. Very giving people from your country :happy:



We are like every country people, there are arrogant people but most of French are friendly :happy:
We may don't speak a very well English but we always try and that could give pretty funny situations haha.

I love Canadians! One of my teacher was Canadian and he's hands down best teacher I ever had :happy:



AmazingAmy said:


> Just working with the question at hand, as it were.



Sorry I didn't understand, but I hope I didn't disturb, didn't want to sound aggressive talking about the title


----------



## frankman (Oct 13, 2010)

Proner said:


> We are like every country people, there are arrogant people but most of French are friendly :happy:
> We may don't speak a very well English but we always try and that could give pretty funny situations haha.
> 
> I love Canadians! One of my teacher was Canadian and he's hands down best teacher I ever had :happy:
> ...



It was a pun, Prone. A play on words with the word hand.

I love the fact that you continued it with your "hands-down" comment.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 13, 2010)

Proner said:


> Sorry I didn't understand, but I hope I didn't disturb, didn't want to sound aggressive talking about the title



:blink: 

Oh! I hadn't taken offense, I was making a joke! (A bad one: you know, masturbation, hand... I'm lame. )


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 13, 2010)

Proner said:


> We are like every country people, there are arrogant people but most of French are friendly :happy:
> We may don't speak a very well English but we always try and that could give pretty funny situations haha.
> 
> I love Canadians! One of my teacher was Canadian and he's hands down best teacher I ever had :happy:
> ...


Some of my favorite people are Canadians.

And FTR, everyone who starts a poll becomes a sacrifical lamb (and appropriate considering Christov's divinity) who can't please anyone because they invariably leave out something one might consider obvious while another might consider it obscure.

At least Amy gave it a shot which is more than I can say for a lot of people.


----------



## Proner (Oct 13, 2010)

frankman said:


> It was a pun, Prone. A play on words with the word hand.
> 
> I love the fact that you continued it with your "hands-down" comment.





AmazingAmy said:


> :blink:
> 
> Oh! I hadn't taken offense, I was making a joke! (A bad one: you know, masturbation, hand... I'm lame. )



Oh ok, sorry this little French could be lost sometimes


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 13, 2010)

Proner said:


> Oh ok, sorry this little French could be lost sometimes



Haha, don't worry about it; I had a stint of missing every one of Briana's subtle (and glaringly not so subtle) jokes recently!


----------



## Christov (Oct 13, 2010)

At least 16 of you love me (long time).


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 13, 2010)

Christov said:


> At least 16 of you love me (long time).



LOL, that's more than some people get in a lifetime. Lucky you!


----------



## TinyTum (Oct 13, 2010)

Christov said:


> At least 16 of you love me (long time).



I take it that it's ok for me to vote 'no' then.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 14, 2010)

Does anyone else think if Paquito was in the video as well it would be a smash hit straight out of the ball park?

I mean seriously Christov well for just being himself, Proner for his adorableness and accent and Paquito because you know he will make us laugh and also btw a cutie 


just a random thought from my jumled mind continue masterbating over christov


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm liking this little Dimensions Boy Band we're putting together. 

Dromond could be their manager!


----------



## frankman (Oct 14, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> I'm liking this little Dimensions Boy Band we're putting together.
> 
> Dromond could be their manager!



Paquito is one snazzy dresser, and Dro's got an awesome goatee. Managerial functions would be a waste of his stage presence.

Maybe he could gangsta rap?


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 14, 2010)

frankman said:


> Paquito is one snazzy dresser, and Dro's got an awesome goatee. Managerial functions would be a waste of his stage presence.
> 
> Maybe he could gangsta rap?



You seem to have an eye for these things, Frank - fancy being band manager? 

Christov, Proner and Paquito... I can just see them doing a little N*SYNC jive. We need to hold auditions, lol.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 14, 2010)

Obviously you fools have never seen Frank sing. Sorry but aside from juvenile adorableness, Frank blows all those little boys out of the water. Observe:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHrrfDmKAng

Why have cornflakes when you can have roast beef? <just sayin'>


----------



## frankman (Oct 14, 2010)

Name:_CastingPearls_
Occupation: _part-time superhero_
Special power: _making big bearded men blush_


----------



## Paquito (Oct 14, 2010)

I would be honored to be your snazzy, sex-symbol back-up singer.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 14, 2010)

I already called #1 fan <read psychotic groupie>


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 14, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I already called #1 fan <read psychotic groupie>




That means Lainey gets to ride on the tour bus.. haha


----------



## Dromond (Oct 14, 2010)

frankman said:


> Paquito is one snazzy dresser, and Dro's got an awesome goatee. Managerial functions would be a waste of his stage presence.
> 
> Maybe he could gangsta rap?



Management would be a much better use of my singing "abilities."


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 14, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> That means Lainey gets to ride on the tour bus.. haha


Join us. JOIN US JOIN US JOIN US JOIN US......


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 15, 2010)

oh I bagsies number two fan and running the fan club/street team with lainey


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm known as the "starfucker" in my group of friends, so...
I could always put my talents to work


----------



## Proner (Oct 15, 2010)

Hmm I'm not really sure of my singing habilities. So I will be behind everyone and pretend I sing


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 15, 2010)

Proner said:


> Hmm I'm not really sure of my singing habilities. So I will be behind everyone and pretend I sing



oh thats what voice coaches are for

and that french accent will drive all the girls wild


haha only the three of you wont care about the usually skinny fan girls it would be awesome to watch


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 15, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I already called #1 fan <read psychotic groupie>



What you ladies fail to understand is that Frankman and I have a deep and highly spiritual connection that goes _way_ beyond base animal rutting...

Our souls became one long before you tramps ever entered the picture...


----------



## Proner (Oct 15, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> oh thats what voice coaches are for
> 
> and that french accent will drive all the girls wild
> 
> ...



Haha he will have to be patient with me 

It will be an international band! A British, a Dutchman, an American and a French, will give a mix of accents!


----------



## frankman (Oct 15, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> What you ladies fail to understand is that Frankman and I have a deep and highly spiritual connection that goes _way_ beyond base animal rutting...
> 
> Our souls became one long before you tramps ever entered the picture...



Well shit, even I wasn't aware of that.

I will deny it, but only because I know for a fact that I don't want any problems with hot Italian women with even hotter accents.

As sort of a peace offering, I give you our band photo: 

View attachment kirkdikdik-300x225.jpg


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 15, 2010)

frankman said:


> Well shit, even I wasn't aware of that.
> 
> I will deny it, but only because I know for a fact that I don't want any problems with hot Italian women with even hotter accents.
> 
> As sort of a peace offering, I give you our band photo:



I should have known that you were just in it for the thrills. Pffft.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 15, 2010)

Proner said:


> ...snip...
> 
> A British, a Dutchman, an American and a French
> ...snip...


That so sounds like the opening to the worst "walk into a bar" joke ever!



frankman said:


> ...snip...
> I will deny it, but only because I know for a fact that I don't want any problems with hot Italian women with even hotter accents.
> 
> ...snip...


...or one that carries her own




j/s...


----------



## Proner (Oct 15, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> That so sounds like the opening to the worst "walk into a bar" joke ever!



Just realizing that! :shocked:

Ok sorry for this, pretty embarassed as this is the kind of jokes I hate very long and not really funny :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 15, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> What you ladies fail to understand is that Frankman and I have a deep and highly spiritual connection that goes _way_ beyond base animal rutting...
> 
> Our souls became one long before you tramps ever entered the picture...


You can delude yourself all you want, if it helps you sleep through the night.

Oh, and as far as tramps, it takes one to know one. And mine is with a capital T. Then Kyu.


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 15, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> You can delude yourself all you want, if it helps you sleep through the night.
> 
> Oh, and as far as tramps, it takes one to know one. And mine is with a capital T. Then Kyu.



You askin for a Ho'-down throwdown? Cuz it's go time, sugarbits.


----------



## frankman (Oct 15, 2010)

I bet it's not what Christov had envisioned this thread was going to be like, but damn it's getting interesting.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 15, 2010)

frankman said:


> I bet it's not what Christov had envisioned this thread was going to be like, but damn it's getting interesting.




you would like a "cat fight" wouldn't you frank? haha...and all over YOU now! Maybe we should change the *person *on the poll now hahahaha


----------



## frankman (Oct 15, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> you would like a "cat fight" wouldn't you frank? haha...and all over YOU now! Maybe we should change the *person *on the poll now hahahaha



For the love of god don't!





You'd jinx it.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 15, 2010)

I hope Christov knows he's probably the equivalent to Nick Carter/Justin Timberlake in this boyband. And Proner would be equal to Brian Littrell/JC Chasez, lol.

:happy:

I think Frank's equal to AJ McLean/Joey Fatone. Might be just me who thinks that, though, lol.

I would have said Chris Kirkpatrick, but pop music history shows that that would be mean


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 15, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> you would like a "cat fight" wouldn't you frank? haha...and all over YOU now! Maybe we should change the *person *on the poll now hahahaha



Haha, we should have weekly polls of 'Person X: Masturbation Fodder?'

I regret not putting a time limit on this poll (I'm guilty about all of those no's and now feel ridiculously protective of Christov because of it!), but seeing another 'yes' suddenly makes the cause more worthwhile.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 15, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> You askin for a Ho'-down throwdown? Cuz it's go time, sugarbits.


You are out-witted, out-weighed and out-franked. Wouldn't be a fair fight, would it? MWAHAHAHAHA!!!

And yes, all my bits taste like pink cotton candy.


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 15, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> You are out-witted, out-weighed and out-franked. Wouldn't be a fair fight, would it? MWAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> And yes, all my bits taste like pink cotton candy.



A pox on both your houses, oh shameless man-stealer and cheating scoundrel!

Woe betide the hussy that goes around poaching other women's men and the false fellow who deceives an innocent maid!

You two may have each other!


----------



## frankman (Oct 15, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> A pox on both your houses, oh shameless man-stealer and cheating scoundrel!
> 
> Woe betide the hussy that goes around poaching other women's men and the false fellow who deceives an innocent maid!
> 
> You two may have each other!



Maid? Really, now you're just making stuff up.


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 15, 2010)

frankman said:


> Maid? Really, now you're just making stuff up.



How dare you?? 

_*slaps you with her metaphorical white glove, throws proverbial drink in face and storms off*_


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 15, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> A pox on both your houses, oh shameless man-stealer and cheating scoundrel!
> 
> Woe betide the hussy that goes around poaching other women's men and the false fellow who deceives an innocent maid!
> 
> You two may have each other!


Stole...you say stole? Frank has been mine before poems could rhyme.

And yeah..you got me on the hussy part. <he likes that in a woman....poor you..heh>

There is a pox on my house, actually. You are more than welcome to sift through the debris...one woman's trash is....well....you get the idea.


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 15, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> There is a pox on my house, actually. You are more than welcome to sift through the debris...one woman's trash is....well....you get the idea.



So I may look forward to seeing you and Frank someday on "Hoarders," narrowly avoiding having your house condemned while horrified workmen comb through the detritus of your rotten lives together...well, 'twould be a fitting end indeed for two such guttersnipes!

Fnurggh.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 15, 2010)

I love it when you type guttersnipe. Do it again! Again!!!


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 15, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I love it when you type guttersnipe. Do it again! Again!!!



How about _rapscallion_? Is _that_ more pleasing to you, you unspeakable harlot? Maybe I'll just plug your name into the Shakespearean insult-generator:
_
CastingPearls art an unmuzzled, dizzy-eyed death-token. _

_Her mewling, ill-breeding, maggot-pie hath a dismal-dreaming lout. _

_Thou art a roguish, pock-marked skainsmate. _

_CP art a bawdy, beef-witted coxcomb_. 

_This dankish, dizzy-eyed fustilarian hath an urchin-snouted wagtail._

How's that, peachdumplin'?


----------



## Paquito (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm masturbating to this conversation.


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 15, 2010)

What's more, she's a mammering hell-hated barnacle and the surly half-faced bum-bailey of an ill-nurtured malt-worm!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 15, 2010)

This excites me to no end <which, in turn, excites Frank even more>

Once again, FAIL.


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 15, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> This excites me to no end <which, in turn, excites Frank even more>
> 
> Once again, FAIL.



We'll just see _who_ has a richer, more satisfying life -- I, who have my independence and need not be tied down to any man for my self-worth, or you, who have...Frank ...

_*GAAAHHHH, snurk, sniffle, sob* _

Curses upon you, CP! You might have won the battle but you haven't won the war!

(meantime, go to the "random Youtube' thread for some baby monkey riding on a pig action)


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 15, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> We'll just see _who_ has a richer, more satisfying life -- I, who have my independence and need not be tied down to any man for my self-worth, or you, who have...Frank ...
> 
> _*GAAAHHHH, snurk, sniffle, sob* _
> 
> ...


oooooh monkeys? pigs? I'm so there!


----------



## cinnamitch (Oct 15, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I'm masturbating to this conversation.



You masturbate to someone reading the phone book.


----------

